# htaccess auf lokalem Server?



## D@nger (20. April 2006)

Hallo,
also das ist echt unglaublich ... ich habe nur Probleme mit meinem Apache.
Und zwar möchte ich modrewrite nutzen. Um erstmal zu testen ob htaccess überhaupt funktioniert habe ich versucht einen Passwortschutz zu erstellen. So, dazu habe ich erstmal in der httpd.conf AllowOverride None auf AllowOverride All gestellt und die Raute vor #LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so entfernt.
So, jetzt habe ich eine htaccess-Datei und eine htpasswd-Datei mit einem Generator erstellen lassen. Der Benutzer lautet aaa und das Passwort bbb.
Das ist dabei rausgekommen:



			
				.htaccess hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AuthUserFile D:/Server/.htpasswd
> AuthGroupFile /dev/null
> AuthName "asdsd"
> AuthType Basic
> ...





			
				.htpasswd hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aaa:6fVMk9BjBXnIk


+

Bei AuthUserFile steht jetzt D:/Server, was wahrscheinlich falsch ist, aber mein Server- und Document-Root ist D:\Server. Wenn ich mir die phpinfo anschaue steht da bei Documentroot auch D:/Server

Also, so, wenn ich jetzt z.B. eine HTML-Datei aufrufen will kommt das htaccess-Fenster, doch wenn ich die Daten eingebe kommt es wieder, obwohl die Daten stimmen.

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand von euch was dazu, vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## D@nger (20. April 2006)

Hallo,
ich habs jetzt so einigermaßen geschafft und bringe auch schon wieder ein neues Problem mit und hoffe, dass es einfach für euch ist.


----------



## Dr Dau (20. April 2006)

Hallo!


			
				D@nger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also, so, wenn ich jetzt z.B. eine HTML-Datei aufrufen will kommt das htaccess-Fenster, doch wenn ich die Daten eingebe kommt es wieder, obwohl die Daten stimmen.


Dass liegt daran, dass das Passwort verschlüsselt in der .htpasswd abgelegt ist.
Hiermit kann unter Windows jedoch nichts angefangen werden.
Unter Windows muss das Passwort also unverschlüsselt sein..... unter Linux hingegen muss es verschlüsselt sein.

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
Gebe mal einfach das verschlüsselte Passwort bei der Abfrage ein..... also genau so wie es in der .htpaswd steht.
Dann wirst Du sehen dass es geht.
Wenn es auch dann nicht geht, hast Du noch irgendwo ein Konfigurationsfehler.
[/edit]


----------



## D@nger (20. April 2006)

Hallo,
ok, das stimmt, danke schon mal, ABER
warum funktioniert es dann bei:
testuser:$apr1$ZFvLE...$aJXvoUKzJT4WPAm9Qr9Sc.
login: testuser
pw: testpasswort

MD5-Verschlüsselt.

Der der es verschlüsselt hat hat folgenden Befehl verwendet:
htpasswd -cmb ./.htpasswd testuser testpasswort

Was bedeutet das?

Danke!


----------



## D@nger (20. April 2006)

Hi Dr Dau,
also ich habs jetzt, im Apache-Ordner bin ist eien Datei namens htpasswd.exe. Mit dieser kann man Passwörter für Windows crypten. Danke schön


----------

